# How to produce the best quality eggs?



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi there

We are looking to egg share and I was wondering does anyone have any tips for producing the best quality eggs possible (I feel I have to attempt to produce my best not only for us but also for the recipient).

What should I be eating/drinking in preparation?

Cheers


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Piepig

Lots of protein is the key. (at least 75g a day) Chicken, Fish, Nuts, Beans, Pulses or you can buy something called Whey To Go.

Zinc is another important one for cell renewal but if you take a vitamin supplement you'll get it from that.

2 litres of water a day minimum

1 pint of milk a day.

Plus vitamin supplements.

No caffeine (or at least cut down)

No alcohol

All I can think of for the moment...I'm sure some of the others will be along with their input  


Vicki x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks

is this all something I should start when I start treatment, or is it best to start a while before treatment ?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Start now!


----------

